# H-drol PCT



## tommyking73 (Dec 11, 2008)

I am going to do my first ph cycle.
I will use H-drol 50/50/50/50

I have done research on pct.

The only thing i have on hand  is nolvadex.
Some say this will be overkill, and that i can just use a otc pct.

But i have the nolva.
since it is not needed as much for pct because h-drol is more mild than say m-drol... woul my pct of nolvadex 20/20/20/20 be ok...since im not doing a ph that shuts ya down to hard>?


----------



## biggfly (Dec 11, 2008)

Should be fine....its your first time so you just dont know how your body will react to the H-Drol...you may get away with 20/20/10/10...play it by ear but the Nolva is ok to use...you're on the side of safer than sorry, and that is a good thing.


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2008)

drop it down to 20/20/10/10


----------



## tommyking73 (Dec 12, 2008)

*h-drol pct*

thanks guys.

If i decide in the future (if everything goes well)
To do a p-plex or m-drol cycle.
my nolva should be double of what i use in the h-drol cyle?


----------



## workingatit43 (Dec 13, 2008)

I agree with DG806 20/20/10/10 will be fine here. You may want to have a natty test booster such as Stoked or a cortisol product such as Lean Xtreme to run in the pct also.

STOKED


----------

